
What Would Happen If Ocean Water Was Replaced with Deuterium Oxide? - nayuki
http://www.slate.com/blogs/quora/2013/11/01/what_would_the_ocean_be_like_if_it_had_heavy_water.html
======
pmontra
Tldr, extinction.

~~~
nayuki
The bacteria will survive.

~~~
pmontra
Still it's extinction for us.

